
How to vertically center a clipped image with CSS - rohanjon
http://jonrohan.codes/fieldnotes/vertically-center-clipped-image
======
crimsonalucard
An entire article on how to clip an image with a bunch of ugly hacks makes it
to the front page of HN. Nothing wrong with the article, but I can't say the
same for html and css.

------
jahewson
CSS already supports this natively via 'clip-path' (or the legacy 'clip').

------
biturd
doesn't work in safari though he talks about adding the safari prefix at the
end.

